# Bike Month / Bike Day



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

May is National Bike month, and this upcoming Friday is the National Bike-to-work day.
http://www.bikeleague.org/programs/bikemonth/

One of my goals for the off-season was to bike into work.  If I don't have to to go to a meeting in PA on Friday I'm going to give it a shot.

Anyone else in?


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2009)

Um... I biked in today, and will tomorrow and Thursday.  But I have a bachelor party to go to Thurs. night so I'll be happy just to make it in to work.  I'm not riding in hungover.  That would be a recipe for disaster.  Plus I wouldn't have time to make it to the rehersal dinner after work Friday.

So, no, I'm not in but I'm making up for it.


----------



## mlctvt (May 12, 2009)

*Ride to work day, Friday*

So who's riding their bikes to work on Friday 5/15? it's the annual "ride your bike to work day"

I have never done it so I'll try it this year. If it doesn't rain that is.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 12, 2009)

I'm going to try it . . . 12.2 miles each way (although on the way back, I might take the scenic route at 14.9 miles).  I have to remember to bring some clothes in on Thursday.


----------



## BigJay (May 13, 2009)

I bike to work every day... summer... rain... winter snow... sleet... whatever! It's always better then being stuck in the subway!


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> So who's riding their bikes to work on Friday 5/15? it's the annual "ride your bike to work day"
> 
> I have never done it so I'll try it this year. If it doesn't rain that is.



i'm riding my bike to work on Friday.


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

BigJay said:


> I bike to work every day... summer... rain... winter snow... sleet... whatever! It's always better then being stuck in the subway!



There's a subway in Jay, VT?


----------



## BigJay (May 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> There's a subway in Jay, VT?



there is one in Montreal... from Mon-Thu, i'm a slave in Montreal... I am however alive in Jay the rest of the time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

BigJay said:


> there is one in Montreal... from Mon-Thu, i'm a slave in Montreal... I am however alive in Jay the rest of the time.



Montreal is a good place to be a slave..


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Montreal is a good place to be a slave..



'specially if it's on St. Catharine's Street.


/um, or so I heard... from a friend who went there...


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

One of these days I will ride to work.  This Friday is not the day...


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

So, who here actually biked to work on Fri the 15th?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

I wanted to...but worked from home that day because I was feeling too lazy to drive or bike the 4 miles to the office.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 28, 2009)

I did . . . I did the short route in (12.3 miles) and the long, more scenic, route home (14.9 miles).  It was great, and I plan on doing it more and more when I get the chance.  I've been in the field for the past 2 weeks, though, so I haven't got the chance again.

Also, I think I might need some fatter tires if I want to make this more than a "now and then" type thing (which I kind of do).  I plan on saving up to buy a super sick road bike, then converting my current bike into a commuter with fatter tires (28's probably), lights, fenders, and maybe a rack.  For now, though, I'm cool doing a commute every once in a while.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm riding my bike to work on Friday.



:lol:  don't you work from home?


----------

